# How transfer printing works: Magic or Science?



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello everyone!

My name's Lidia, from Printsome. Today I want to share with you our article about *transfer printing*. 

What is transfer printing? Magic! It’s magic I tell you! Kidding. Transfer printing, as any other printing technique, is a way of transferring an image onto a fabric. What makes it different from other methods is that it uses heat to transfer the colour pigment onto the final surface. It’s a simple process that allows to save money on films and screens.

Read here what it is, how it w
How transfer printing works: Magic or Science?orks and its pros and cons, properly explained for you! --> How transfer printing works: Magic or Science?

Hope you like it!

Have an awesome day


----------

